

Ask HN: Selling links good idea or bad? - groundCode

What are your feelings on being approached by SEO&#x2F;growth hackers asking to place do-follow links on your sites&#x2F;blogs for money? Good idea, bad idea, indifferent? Would you take the money and put up the link?
======
jlgaddis
Bad idea. I get an e-mail or two a week from these places wanting either just
a link or a "sponsored post" on my blog.

Besides the fact that "selling" links is against some Google AUP/ToS, it just
doesn't seem right.

